# Berowra Creek



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

My almost 6 week confinement is nearly over and I'm going to have some time on my hands in the next few weeks. I've always wanted to try launching at Berowra Waters and trying downstream of the ramp. Have heard it's not bad for flatties and school jew. If anyone is interested in coming along, let me know, becuase it's just been too long since I had that yak under my ass and a rod in my hand!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

gday OMC, you can also launch at crosslands reserve at the end of somerville rd hornsby heights. Just a bit quicker to get there from Sydney.

Cheers Dave


----------

